# Broughton creek....berry nsw..."Popper Magic"



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

My mate Stewy and i set off for a morning session 6.00am. our trip was mostly unplanned and we ended up at what we think is Broughton creek,just behind Berry.
We arrived at a small boat ramp around 6.40am. There was a thick fog over the water and we could see and hear mullett jumping. Having not fished there before, seeing the mullet was a welcome sight as it usually means bream! :wink: 
We started with sp's as they are usually a safe bet. The first 15 mins produced nothing and Stewart suggested, that seeing i had been talking about "Popper Magic" for a week or so i should get on with it.
I put on a "Hopper Popper" by storm, second cast and a smallish bream gave it a nice kiss. I found this WAY exciting. Around five minutes later it was inhaled by a large bream. He was a clever bream and dragged me into the reeds and then proceeded to make short runs behind my kayak. After about three runs my leader snapped and he dissappeared with a new nose ring. I think we need to talk to hobie about finding reverse! Thats two of these "Hopper Poppers" that have left in a fishes mouth this week.
I then put on a cicada\top walker. Meanwhile Stewy had boated an undersize bream on an sx40 and was on to his second. When he landed it he called out to find out how small we were keeping them today, but made his own decision and threw it back. I had paused to look across at him and whack the cicada was eaten with one big suck! This time i was not to be out-done and deftly  fought and netted a 40cm bass. At this point in time no one on the water could deny that this was true popper magic.
After that bass i had only one more kiss from a bream or bass or something. (on another note, the last two popper sessions have produced 2 bream , 1 flathead and a bass, and i also lost another one to a decent taylor or a frigate... i think.)
The rest of the session for me was quite slow with no more hook ups. 
Stewart hooked up twice and then landed a 30 cm bream. All of these fish were on sx 40's in a yellow and black tiger like pattern. Having paddled around 1k up river we decided to head back.Stewart started to troll and was on again within about 30secs, this time it was a very dark flathead but he spat the hook and self released. He then continued to catch a further 5 undersize bream as we trolled back.iI also trolled some u beaut $30 bass lure for zip  
At the end we were left with 1 bass and 1 bream, with the surprising thing being we did not hook up on one soft plastic which is what we usually use. We noted that we could have had a whole session on sp's and caught no fish if we did not change our attack. Also early on it was all about "popper magic " , it was fantatic to see the poppers smacked on the surface.
Over all we had a fun session and we also learnt a little as well.
Hope you all enjoyed my rant, i'm off to lake conjola for a week with the kids :lol: . Cheers!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good report Rebel. I have a couple of those Storm poppers that I picked up cheap in Malaysia but haven't used yet. Good to hear they work.

That bass must have been a beaut fight


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZifP9UAACNfgAASYIOr0ojAEAA//9+gMACm0NU9NSabJNB6Giabaoepk/VMQaoxNDJoDQaAADIJVT2lPRNqM0I9EMEYACE1DjFXO6TS+rOQkkTT0xabN4cbbHDcchIPFYUdxKCJ0xOKazVAg8PiwvzDGIhdOobse1AJsQdrXKnsVjaz8R/Rlkx19GzxDgtY9zm4CSxQ70J7FSwfBSKFuK10yxa9PEYwYEhIkfUggaxCzriQQFDgQ4xCgcS2kZWQEI0QWaci7kinChITE+f6oA==


----------

